# Breastfeeding and periods and TTC again



## caf123 (Dec 18, 2013)

So - getting very ahead of myself here as baby number 1 is not quite born yet!

However, I'd love to have 2 children if I'm lucky enough to manage to have another. This little one was a miracle and I'm so grateful, but I'd love for her to have a sibling. 

However, I have endometriosis and adenomyosis that causes me severe pain. Before becoming pregnant I was taking strong pain killers daily, I had 3 lots of surgery in the last 4 months of last year and I was in daily pain that was having a massive impact on my life. I am hopeful that the final surgery will have resolved any endometriosis pain, but not the adenomyosis. The only cure for this is a hysterectomy (which we were finally at the point of considering before we amazingly managed to fall pregnant). So, obviously I don't know what the pain will be like after I give birth. Maybe it will be completely different and manageable. Maybe breastfeeding if I can will minimise it for a while. So I guess mostly I will have to play it by ear.

But - say the pain comes back. I'd like to give TTC again a shot, but I'm conscious that if I'm still breastfeeding then it's likely to hinder that right? Just wondering how soon after number 1 people have tried to conceive number 2, either naturally or with treatment? I guess I'm just pondering my options currently so that in the event the pain returns I have a plan in my head...


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations on your little miracle.

how long you get pain free varies woman to woman. Some get no af so long as feeding st least once overnight.  I was not so lucky and despite bf twins exclusively for 6 monthe then still continuing to feed pretty much on demand until ocer 2 years old, I started getting monthly pain as if my body was trying to have af from 6 months and af restarted about 10 months despite still feeding several times over night. 
I got worse month on month and am now a lot worse than pre twins . Some is adhesions as there has been limited improvement in pain this pregnancy,  and I am still on drugs 

I had my first fet when twins 2 and 1/2 and then was coping on paracetamol. 

A lot of women do get pregnant while bf so if you don't use any protection who knows. You start ovulating before you have your 1st af ( usually )

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy

x x


----------

